# esx q802xi ... questions and comparisons, opinions welcome!



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

semi old school, non zed, esx quantum q802xi vs mtx 81000d on hertz hx300d, sq setup.
So I picked up this amp locally, off craigslist, after reading the entire 119 page old school show off thread. I know its not zed, but it still seems extremely solid and well built. The amp came with its original box, owners manual, side plates, and plexi and aluminum tops. It really appears to possibly have never been used. 

I'm trying to get back to more of a sq setup, so I also went ahead and grabbed a hertz hx300d off craigslist for 100 bucks. 

My previous (and still installed amp) is an MTx 81000d, which is an old school powerhouse. 

Enter the delimma....

I went ahead and hooked up the hx300d in series, at 8 ohm, to the 81000d. It sounds great, and I'm very pleased with it. 

Its hard to track down realistic RMS values on both amps due to theyre age, but I'm guessing that the mtx is putting somewhere from 500-750 RMS to the hertz @ 8 ohm. Its class d, rested at 1000rms @ 4 @ 12v, 1500 RMS @ 2 @ 12v' but everyone with previous experience says they're quite underated, and its running at 14 v....

So do I switch to the esx, for sq purposed, as its design and ratings are seemingly much more heated towards that?

The esx is rated at 200 x 2 @ 4 ohm @ 14.4, and 850 x 1 @ 2 ohm. The hx300d wants 600rms, but some folks say it can take more....

The manual for the esx is all German, and I can't find a single page on it....

I'm tempted to just keep it in the box, but after listening to the hx300d on the MTx, I feel like it can take more power....

Opinions? Anyone have experience with the esx, post zed, quantum amps?


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: esx q802xi .ns and comparisons, opinions welcome!*

50 views, but no opinions? Ttt, someone, anyone?


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

Bumper cars for someone to chime in...


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I recall the q02 series amps and actually ran across a test of the ESX Q402. The 402 benched at 2 x 99 watts RMS at 4 ohms mono at 13.5 volts battery voltage. Bridged mono the amp did 296 watts. I would estimate the 802 as doing double the power at 4 ohms. Hope this helps.


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

Hank u sir. That would put it at 596 @ 4 ohms mono, which its rated at 600, so at least I know it will do rated. Maybe I should start another thread asking if anyone has put more then rated RMS to a hx300d hertz sub.... thanks again. BTW my dad used some old rodeo gear in his guitar studio back in the day, sweet screenname!


----------

